# Do you remove the plastic wrap before boiling a hot dog?



## whattothink

I know of several people who do not, and in fact claim that it's useful in the cooking process. They say that once the hot dog pops out of the plastic casing, it's done.


----------



## To22

I've never boiled a hotdog...


----------



## Cam1

Huh, I've never heard of this. I only eat red hotdogs though, and they all come in styrofoam cases. I usually just microwave them for like 40 seconds then eat them and they taste fine.


----------



## nubly

Do you mean sausages?


----------



## whattothink

No.

They've been doing it forever because their parent did it throughout their childhood. They then revealed that they've been feeding me these plastic soaked hotdogs for the past 5 years after I caught them in the act. I'm like, "what.. in the h3ll is wrong with you?" They're like, "what?"


----------



## whattothink

I'd love to see a post from the person who voted no. I should have made this a public poll


----------



## fanatic203

I've never heard of such a thing. Shouldn't the plastic melt?

The hot dogs I buy come in packages of 8, 10, or 12, so that's not going to happen anyway.


----------



## sansd

I don't eat hot dogs, but I don't even know what you're talking about. The only hot dog packaging I am aware of contains multiple non-plastic-covered hot dogs within it. I've never seen or heard of plastic casing on a hot dog. I'm also not sure that I've ever had a hot dog/veggie dog that was boiled. I would typically heat them in a skillet.

Anyway, I avoid heating food in plastic whenever possible.


----------



## whattothink

carambola said:


> I don't eat hot dogs ... I don't even know what you're talking about.





> The only hot dog packaging I am aware of contains multiple non-plastic-covered hot dogs within it. I've never seen or heard of plastic casing on a hot dog. I'm also not sure that I've ever had a hot dog/veggie dog that was boiled.


Who hasn't eaten a boiled hot dog?


----------



## KelsKels

No! Only sheep take off the plastic wrap.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

why would anyone keep the plastic on? :sus


----------



## whattothink

Twelve Keyz said:


> why would anyone keep the plastic on? :sus


Agree

One of those unusual things learned from a parent that for some reason went undisputed all through adulthood. Other than this she's extremely aware. Thats why I was like.. Are you frickin nuts?

To her credit though, there are things that you boil with plastic. Those prepackaged chinese dishes that you need to boil inside a plastic bag is one

I was disturbed after finding out I'd been eating plastic hotdogs every other week for five years. And she ate them like that all through childhood.. Meh, cant be much worse than second-hand smoke ( which i was forced to breathe all day)


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'd be too afraid of the chemicals leaching out of the plastic to do that.


----------



## Purple Penguin

I voted no, as I don't think I've ever seen a hotdog with a plastic casing therefore I can not remove it.


----------



## nubly

Purple Penguin said:


> I voted no, as I don't think I've ever seen a hotdog with a plastic casing therefore I can not remove it.


Yea, I've never seen hot dogs with a plastic casing. Maybe it's a Canadian thing. Them Canucks do silly things, like placing milk in plastic bags.


----------



## whattothink

nubly said:


> Yea, I've never seen hot dogs with a plastic casing. Maybe it's a Canadian thing. Them Canucks do silly things, like placing milk in plastic bags.


Easier to freeze, cheaper for large families etc. I presume

But hey, maybe you're right.Maybe we should do things more American. Triple our take-out portions, and deep-fry our ice cream


----------



## nubly

whattothink said:


> Easier to freeze, cheaper for large families etc. I presume
> 
> But hey, maybe you're right.Maybe we should do things more American. Triple our take-out portions, and deep-fry our ice cream


 OMG Canada doesn't have fried ice cream?


----------



## whattothink

nubly said:


> OMG Canada doesn't have fried ice cream?


Well, maybe we do


----------



## always starting over

Wtf? I wouldn't trust it. Getting weird chemicals from the plastic boiled off right onto the hotdog, then into your body. It's not like hot dogs are super healthy, but deliberately throwing plastic into the mix is just a bad idea.

My parents boiled hot dogs growing up, but I think a George Foreman grill does the job perfectly, if you don't have a backyard.


----------

